# Proper Front End Loader Technique



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a JD 950 with a front end loader. I sometimes have problems digging in heavy grass or vegatation. What concerns me is when it stops digging and the front wheels lift off the ground. This happens even with the minimal digging angle of the bucket. Once I get to just dirt I have no problems. I guess my question is will this damage the tractor or is it built to handle this? How dangerous is this to me when this happens? I am digging in 1st gear in low. I have logged about 24 hours digging so far but still cannot avoid this from happening every once in a while.


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

Should I ask this question somewhere else? 14 looked but none know?


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got a JD5303 with a FEL and I lift the front wheels off the ground when I'm digging as well. So far I've had no problems and I have about 200 hours on so far. Having said that you should check a couple of threads here where guys have had their tractor break while lifting the front wheels. As far as safety is concerned, I'm sure you're not lifting the front end way up in the air so as long as your careful I don't see any problem. I'm sure others will chime in here soon, hang in there.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Could you use a implemement to rip up the vegatation? 

I have lifted the front many times and it never occured to me it would hurt the tractor, now I am wondering. I think if you set the front axle down, not drop it you will be fine.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

The problem is the blunt cutting edge gents.

If you put a bolt-on cutting bar, a second cutting edge with large teeth protruding forwards, you will find it digs into the ground a whole lot easier and faster.

As for the lifting, it's purely physics, it's easier to pivot the machine upwards than it is to slice through the root structure of the grass.

You won't hurt anything as long as like MFreund says, you do it all, up & down, gently.

Another solution would be to get a single shank ripper for the 3pth and tear the ground up some before trying to just dig into the ground, in the long run it's going to faster.


----------



## eskip (Aug 15, 2009)

In my opinion, that's why the bucket goes lower than the wheels, to put some real pressure into the digging. As stated a tooth bar makes a world of difference. Put the bucket down, lift her up & dig away. 
I back drag all the time with the wheels up, steer with the brakes. (John Deere 2320)

Skip


----------

